# مساعدة في كيفيت تصميم جناح العربة الطائرة flight trike



## yasir altaay (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مطلوب مساعدة في كيفيت تصميم الجناح الشراعي للعربة الطائرة (flight trike) . . . :11:

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
إلى المهندس/ أحمد عبده
برجاء مساعدة المهندس /ياسر
حيث انك لك باع طويل في هذا المشروع​


----------



## yasir altaay (17 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي سامح الفيومي ممكن وسيلة أتصال بالمهندس أحمد عبدة بدي أكلمه مشان المشروع وتفاصيلة ونوع المحرك المستخدم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح الفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
المهندس/ ياسر
يمكنك ارسال رسالة خاصة له سواء على اميله أو على الملتقى​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اسف على التاخير لانى كنت مسافر القاهره لدراستى هناك 
ايميلى حضرتك هتلقيه فى صفحتى الشخصيه فى الملتقى 
لانى لا افهم مشروعك واحتاج الى توضيح
وشكرا


----------

